# Any Love For .338?



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been looking over the calibers I own, and feel like I have quite a few in the same range: 25-06, 6.5 Sherman, 7RM. In order to round it out, I've considered adding a 338 to the mix for a dedicated elk or larger game rifle. I've shot my step dads 338 WM and was surprised that I didn't mind it too much- granted, I was only shooting 225 grain pills. I'm just curious to hear what 338s you hunt with: 338 WM, 338-06, 338 Federal, etc. 

Am I out of my mind for wanting to step up a bit?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a .338 win mag and love it. 

The only issue is the weight of the rifle. A big scope, bipod, and 26 inch barrel add up quickly. 

I shoot the Hornady 225 SST out of it. I am going to try the 300 grain HSM Berger VLD bullets at some shooken up pop bottles to see the impact of the Berger VLD, I heard they are like setting off a bomb in game and I want to kill a pop bottle and dig the slug out of the dirt pile to see.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Everyone in my neck of the woods has a .338 something or other. The 338 Win Mags, 338 RUM, and 338 Lapuas are popular with the long range road hunters over here, especially on the late cow/calf hunts.

My son-in-law has a 338-378 Weatherby howitzer thingie. He uses a flour scoop to load powder in the cases.

Like MuscleWhitefish said, my .338s are heavy and I rarely use them.

Awhile back there was a 338 long range craze. You couldn't go to the range without a coupla guys rocking the house with 338 RUMs and Lapuas. Screw that, it's all 6.5 stuff now.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Personally I like calibers I can afford to shoot.:mrgreen: I don't see myself needing anything larger than a .300 Win mag for the type of hunting/shooting that I do. Certainly nothing wrong with a .338 or wanting to go bigger either.8)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Last spring I sat next to a guy when he rolled an 8' 6" brown bear with a .338 Win Mag. It ran about 30 yards and rolled back down to beach. Pretty impressive. I've shot a few .338 Mags and they're not as bad as you might think. I've never shot an elk with a gun but I'm betting you could thunder-dick an elk DRT pretty easily.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I've been on a few elk hunts with different people who have shot something huge like you are talking about - 30-378, 338 WM, etc. and to be honest, I can't say the elk died any quicker than ones I've witnessed being killed with a 270, 30-06, 7mm, etc. For me, quality bullets and proper placement trump bore size to a certain degree. 

Only you can decide if you really need/want another rifle as a dedicated elk/bigger game rifle. I'd rather spend the money on hunts!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I love my .340 Weatherby mag. It shoots 225 grain Barnes TTSX bullet so good that I quit my load development when I got to them. 

If you are going to shoot a large magnum rifle you have to reload. Weatherby offers the same round that I shoot for around $110 for a box of 20. I can reload them for a little over $20.00 for a box of 20. 

It took care of all my African animals this last May with ranges of 90 yards on a impala to 429 yards on a spring buck.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

338's are cool. Look for a nice used Sendero in 338RUM. I packed one all over for years and it never bothered me.-------SS


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

No love for the .325 WSM


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> No love for the .325 WSM


I tend to overlook the 325 WSM for some reason. I wouldn't mind going that route, but the 8mm bullet selection is pretty small compared to .338. I have seen others make a 338/300 WSM with good results though.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Everyone needs to own at least one .338 don't they?
Depends what you want to do. We have 2 rifle rig setups around here. One for packing and one for getting out of the truck and laying down and shooting far.

Guys are right, you really don't need one. If I could do it again I think I would have a 300winmag that is heavy enough to shoot far but also packable and kill everything you want to kill from close up to 1000 yards.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bob L. said:


> Everyone needs to own at least one .338 don't they?
> Depends what you want to do. We have 2 rifle rig setups around here. One for packing and one for getting out of the truck and laying down and shooting far.
> 
> Guys are right, you really don't need one. If I could do it again I think I would have a 300winmag that is heavy enough to shoot far but also packable and kill everything you want to kill from close up to 1000 yards.


After getting a 338 the 300 WM seemed 'just like all the other 30 calibers'. The 338 filled the gap between the 30 cal and the 375 cal bullet weight options so I'm thinkin I could do with out the 300 WM and keep the 338.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The 338-06 AI is actually a really cool, diverse, and useful cartridge. Did I mention cool? Like a spoiled kid's 35 Whelen.-----SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Springville Shooter said:


> The 338-06 AI is actually a really cool, diverse, and useful cartridge. Did I mention cool? Like a spoiled kid's 35 Whelen.-----SS


SS - I like your style of thinking - the 338-06 AI definitely has a cool factor to it! I've read up on it a bit and know a lot don't feel like there is much of an "improvement", but I'm sure it would do pretty well with a 25 or 26" barrel.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Sharp shoulders and straight case walls make everything better. My friend who shoots a 338-06 AI has a 24" barrel and shoots 225 Nosler Accubonds in the 2700FPS range. Recoil is manageable without a brake which gets dicey for my tolerance with any of the bigger 338's. I can not effectively shoot the 338RUM without a brake even in a Sendero weight rifle. I once had an Accumark in 338-378 WBY and it was challenging even with the brake using earplugs under earmuffs. ------SS

PS. Don't forget the 330 Dakota. Pure style there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Sharp shoulders and straight case walls make everything better. My friend who shoots a 338-06 AI has a 24" barrel and shoots 225 Nosler Accubonds in the 2700FPS range. Recoil is manageable without a brake which gets dicey for my tolerance with any of the bigger 338's. I can not effectively shoot the 338RUM without a brake even in a Sendero weight rifle. I once had an Accumark in 338-378 WBY and it was challenging even with the brake using earplugs under earmuffs. ------SS
> 
> PS. Don't forget the 330 Dakota. Pure style there.


My son-in-law shot an elk with his 338-378 a long long way away, like from here down to my neighbor's mailbox. Used a 300-grain bullet, 'bout as long as a Camel cigarette. Hit it in the backbone and cut the poor animal in half.

Personally, I would a just snuck over to it and then shot it; I mean, we had to walk over to it anyway.

.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I like to own/shoot/choose a rifle by bullet weight and velocity. Most rifles have a sweet spot within this range, i.e. 30 cal rifles really like 165gr bullets at around 2800-3100fps. Most modern rifles find their best accuracy somewhere in that velocity range. So, if you feel the need to deliver say a 225gr bullet at that velocity, study external ballistic charts and find a rifle where those numbers fall in the middle of it's performance range, i.e, if you want to deliver a best performing 200 grain bullet within that range you may want to look at a 300mag instead of a 30-06.
As to your actual question, yes, a .338 mag of some sort would fill your collection nicely. The other stuff you have is all really a little light for elk(I know, I know...please don start in with the "oh yeah, my .223 is plenty for elk, it's all about bullet placement" and crap like that...)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What become of the 338 Federal? They have good numbers for 185 to 210 bullets. I have a friend in Florida that uses one on pigs, melons, and gallon milk jugs.

I've always wanted a 338 Federal. Anyone here have one?

.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a .338 federal. I haven't taken any game with it yet. it's light weight with 16 1/2" barrel. I like the 42-49 gr charges though. powder goes a long way. 200 gr hot cors most accurate so far but haven't played too much with it. want to try some of the lighter barnes ttsx


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Springville Shooter said:


> Sharp shoulders and straight case walls make everything better. My friend who shoots a 338-06 AI has a 24" barrel and shoots 225 Nosler Accubonds in the 2700FPS range. Recoil is manageable without a brake which gets dicey for my tolerance with any of the bigger 338's. I can not effectively shoot the 338RUM without a brake even in a Sendero weight rifle. I once had an Accumark in 338-378 WBY and it was challenging even with the brake using earplugs under earmuffs. ------SS
> 
> PS. Don't forget the 330 Dakota. Pure style there.


The 338-06 AI has definitely been on my radar for a while now, but I've tried to consider other options as well. I like the idea of having something different and don't mind forming brass, but a factory chambering (338 WM) may be easier. I know 338-06 A Square ammunition could be fired in the chamber, but I can't say that I've really seen any of that laying around.

I appreciate everyone's input so far!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> I like to own/shoot/choose a rifle by bullet weight and velocity. Most rifles have a sweet spot within this range, i.e. 30 cal rifles really like 165gr bullets at around 2800-3100fps. Most modern rifles find their best accuracy somewhere in that velocity range. So, if you feel the need to deliver say a 225gr bullet at that velocity, study external ballistic charts and find a rifle where those numbers fall in the middle of it's performance range, i.e, if you want to deliver a best performing 200 grain bullet within that range you may want to look at a 300mag instead of a 30-06


Probably one of the best and truest gems of wisdom ever posted here at UWN.

-DallanC


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

My grandfather uses a .338WM on everything from coyotes to moose. I took it to the range before his LE elk hunt a couple years ago and put a few rounds through it. The brake on it really makes it bark but she sure is a smooth shooting gun. It's the only gun I've every seen him carry in the field.

On one of my first deer hunts as a youth he and I were sitting on a fallen tree trunk overlooking a very productive little shelf running through a stand of aspens. I'm sitting just to his left and he's looking to his right when he points to the left and says "there's a buck" like some kind of Jedi that just sensed its presence in the complete opposite direction of where he was looking. Tried as I might, I could not figure out where that darn deer was in the scope of my little 7mm-08. He told me to shoot now because the buck was going to run. I had to swallow my pride hard and tell him that I couldn't find it. As soon as the words left my mouth I found myself on my back because he pulled the trigger of the old "338 Winchester Mangle 'Em" and the brake was positioned a generous arms length from my right ear. I picked myself up off and wondered what the hell had just happened. He just laughed and told me my hearing would come back eventually... maybe. My response... "Huh?"


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Thought I'd revive this thread...

I finally decided to go with the 338 RUM for my next rifle build. I came across a good deal on a Stiller Predator action to build off and I'm currently narrowing down my barrel choices. I'm thinking 28" barrel + a brake is about as long as I want to go with a rig I'd hunt with. 

With the help of Goob, I've now got 100 pieces of new brass to work with. I've also been able to pick up some 250 gr Berger and 285 gr Amax to mess with. 

Hoping to find someone to chamber and install the barrel (as well as a muzzle brake) sometime in the next month or two. I have a WY bull tag and won't have as much time to hunt this year, but would love to put a bull down with this rifle. 

Any 338 RUM guru's here that wouldn't mind passing on their experience with the round?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd Rather have a 8mm Rem. mag. "Boddington".


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

.338 EDGE! Elk will drop like a rock at 825 yds. with a 300 gr. Burger moving 3100 fps. Impressive.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

How are you getting 3100fps out of the Edge and a 300 grain Berger?

According to Bergers loading data you are maxed out around 2656.

http://www.bergerbullets.com/Reloading_Data/338Edge300gr.pdf


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I was curious about the ballistics of a .338 RUM and according to Nosler’s data, the Accubond in 200gr @ 3,100fps wouldn’t properly expand past about 625yds. (1,800fps) or so.

Am I missing something? Why lug a big, heavy rifle around that requires a muzzle brake if your range is not much better than much lighter and easier rifles to carry/shoot?

Maybe a .338 sized projectile doesn’t need to expand to make quick kills?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> .338 EDGE! Elk will drop like a rock at 825 yds. with a 300 gr. Burger moving 3100 fps. Impressive.


Most 338 Edge rifles shoot the 300 gr Berger at an accuracy node of around 2850-2900 depending on barrel length (from the reports I've read). I agree though, the Edge and RUM both knock the snot out of whatever they hit.

That's actually why I decided to go with the RUM. After pouring over countless threads about the RUM vs Edge, it appeared the difference between the two wasn't really more than 100 FPS at most. Standard dies and the option of factory ammo (although quite expensive) tipped the scale in its favor.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

KineKilla said:


> I was curious about the ballistics of a .338 RUM and according to Nosler's data, the Accubond in 200gr @ 3,100fps wouldn't properly expand past about 625yds. (1,800fps) or so.
> 
> Am I missing something? Why lug a big, heavy rifle around that requires a muzzle brake if your range is not much better than much lighter and easier rifles to carry/shoot?
> 
> Maybe a .338 sized projectile doesn't need to expand to make quick kills?


My goal with this rifle is to shoot nothing less than 250 gr bullets, as a 200 gr seems better suited in the 338 WM. From what I've read, with a 28" barrel and 250 berger, I should be able to push it close to 3000 FPS, which should carry enough energy for a long ways.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

True. Berger shows their Elite Hunter 250gr at a 0.684 BC which to me is just crazy. 

That would leave it going 1,779fps + at 1,000yds. which should prove effective for killing pretty much anything.

But why stop there? Their 300gr Elite Hunter has an even higher BC


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

338 win mag 225 grains Barnes reloads. See photo, nuff said (I've always wanted to say that) 🙂. That opens up to 3/4 of inch at 200 yards. 3x9 Leupold. Ok. Now it's nuff said. I think.....


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Bringing this thread back to life. Wanted to share the final product. Straight Jacket Armory in Evanston, WY threw all my components together for a very reasonable price. Ended up going with the 338 RUM and can't wait to spend more time stretching its legs. 

338 RUM
- Stiller Predator Action
- Bartlein Sendero 30" barrel with 5 port self timing "muscle brake"
- Triggertech Special trigger
- Hawkins BDL bottom metal
- Grayboe renegade stock

With Vortex PST II, the rifle weighs 14 lbs. Recoil is pretty minimal while shooting 250 gr factory ammo I had found a while back. Once I finish breaking in the barrel, I'll start working with the 250 gr VLD and 285 gr Amax.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Not sure I would be man enough for a 14 pound gun. I am sure it is fun to shoot though.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

BGD said:


> Not sure I would be man enough for a 14 pound gun. I am sure it is fun to shoot though.


This is definitely a rifle I won't be packing anywhere remote or for super long distances! I thought it would be fun to have a rifle to shoot long range steel with.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow, another 11 months since I had last posted/updated this thread? Residency has kept me too busy. Having the nearest rifle range be about 50 minutes away certainly doesn't help increase my shooting opportunities either. 


I've been working with the 338 RUM for a bit now - broke the barrel in with various factory ammo and then decided to see how fast I could push a 285 gr Amax with H1000. Turns out, I can push them to 2945 FPS! As you can see, I started low (please do the same with your rifle if choosing this combo). There were no obvious signs of pressure at that velocity, but decided I was good with that. Even with the large 5 port brake, recoil was starting to get a little stout. Not crazy bad, but enough to wake you up a bit when touching off the round 

It's a fairly accurate load as well - I'm heading to WY in about 10 days and I'm trying to decide if I'll bring this out to test out on an elk!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Dang! That’s a stout load.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Everyone in my neck of the woods has a .338 something or other. The 338 Win Mags, 338 RUM, and 338 Lapuas are popular with the long range road hunters over here, especially on the late cow/calf hunts.
> 
> My son-in-law has a 338-378 Weatherby howitzer thingie. He uses a flour scoop to load powder in the cases.
> 
> ...


That was almost 5 years ago...funny how things change.

I never did finish the "build" on my 338 RUM rifle.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> That was almost 5 years ago...funny how things change.
> 
> I never did finish the "build" on my 338 RUM rifle.


Crazy how time flies!

If I remember correctly, you've got plenty of other cool firearms to keep you occupied!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

35whelen said:


> Dang! That's a stout load.


Definitely stout! Like I said, I started low and worked up. With no signs of pressure and plenty of velocity, I figured I'd save my primer pockets.

That 30" barrel sure helps with velocity!


----------

